# Nikon refuses to fix there own camera



## cpsico (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a friend that bought a camera from Ryther camera, well it turns out they put a gray market camera in a USA box and the serial numbers don't match. To make matters worse the Nikon repair facility refuses to even touch the camera even if she paid for the repairs. Talk about sticking it to your customers. Is this normal? Would canon be so terrible to its customers?


----------



## cpsico (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is the name of the company that my friend is having problems with http://www.yelp.com/biz/ryther-camera-linden they seem to be scammers


----------



## LuckyRosco (Dec 21, 2011)

I've always thought Ryther's was a bait-&-switch type of operation. I could be wrong. Most respectable stores won't carry a gray market camera here in the US. At least they will tell you it's a gray or not. You should always get the business checked out before purchasing anything.


----------



## cpsico (Dec 21, 2011)

LuckyRosco said:


> I've always thought Ryther's was a bait-&-switch type of operation. I could be wrong. Most respectable stores won't carry a gray market camera here in the US. At least they will tell you it's a gray or not. You should always get the business checked out before purchasing anything.


Apparently they took the USA camera out of the box and put a gray market in. The serial numbers from the box and the camera don't match and Nikon wont touch it without an international receipt. She had got the bait and switch call right after she bought the camera. When she didn't buy there overpriced accessories I guess that is how they made up the difference. The have horrible reviews on the web. I told to buy from B&H first Adorama second.....


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 21, 2011)

Very normal, and yes canon will do the same. Your friend needs to return the camera, or contact his credit card company and arrange a refund.

If it cannot be returned, you just have to get it fixed at a non canon shop.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll echo TexPhoto's statement. No matter the company you get it from, they will deny repair work on it. I work in a camera store and we have seen this from multiple companies.

And yes, Ryther has a reputation for this bait & switch crap. They're one of the worst I've ever heard of, in fact. My condolences to your friend, and I really hope she can get a resolution to all this, but I sincerely doubt anything will come of it from past stories I've heard.

A prime example of why checking out a business is essential nowadays. _Especially_ if it's an online company.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 21, 2011)

if buying grey market stick to the reputable dealers such as digital rev in hong kong, they will honor their waranty and are really very helpfull.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 21, 2011)

B&H appears to have a really solid grey market warranty, too.


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 25, 2011)

cpsico said:


> LuckyRosco said:
> 
> 
> > I've always thought Ryther's was a bait-&-switch type of operation. I could be wrong. Most respectable stores won't carry a gray market camera here in the US. At least they will tell you it's a gray or not. You should always get the business checked out before purchasing anything.
> ...




More than likely they lost the original box and just tossed it in another. Places like this generally part out the battery, charger, strap, etc just to get the body price lower than the reputable stores.


----------

